# ¿Les gusta el CTBA de Madrid ?



## Albe®to (Feb 25, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> Las pobres torres Kio como que se están quedando bien retacas.
> Buena altura, buen diseño, sin elementos que desvíen la atención. Gran contraste con el entorno.
> 
> ¿El CTBA limeño? Qué se puede hacer...


como chinchetas a su lado.

aunque las Kio no eran las torres mas altas de Madrid,hay varias que las superan en altura


----------

